# bouncing log ins



## Carolinian (Mar 25, 2011)

One thing that seems really wacky lately with the site is to log in, post one thing, and then compose another post and a message comes up that tells you that you have to log in again to post.  I have not logged out or even gone to another site.  I have stayed on TUG, but my log  in just goes away.  In logging back in, I then lose what I have composed and that just stinks.

Is there any way to fix this so that log ins do not ''bounce'' like this?  It is aggravating in the extreme.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2011)

This happens to me sometimes too. Whats the dealio ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2011)

generally a cookie problem....most common causes are a browser security setting, or another internet security software setting etc.

can try putting tugbbs.com in your list of trusted sites...this should bypass any of the above.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another interesting thing....

Under Chrome the top bar reads

User CP-Posting Rules-BBS Help-User List-Calendar-Search-New Posts-Mark Forums Read-Open Buddy List-Log Out

Under IE8

User CP-Posting Rules-BBS Help-User List-Calendar-New Posts-Search-Quick Links-Log Out

I think it's using a different version of the BBS for different Browsers


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> One thing that seems really wacky lately with the site is to log in, post one thing, and then compose another post and a message comes up that tells you that you have to log in again to post.  I have not logged out or even gone to another site.  I have stayed on TUG, but my log  in just goes away.  In logging back in, I then lose what I have composed and that just stinks.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this so that log ins do not ''bounce'' like this?  It is aggravating in the extreme.



See this thread re clicking "Remember me" when logging in:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78076


----------

